# Question about RAW+Jpeg



## Josh220 (Sep 18, 2010)

When shooting in RAW+Jpeg where does the Jpeg get saved to when you upload your pictures to the computer? It still stores each shot as 1 RAW file, so how do you pull the Jpeg out?

For example, if I shoot in RAW+Jpeg Fine I can shoot approx. 168 pictures on a 4GB CF card. When I am done with the card, I have a maximum of 168 photo's. So where are the other 168 Jpegs hiding?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 18, 2010)

I am confused with what you are asking. It get saved whererever you want it. Each shot will have 2 files. If you set your browser set to sort by name, it should be side by side. If you sort it by type, the JPEG should be either on the top or the bottom.


----------



## Josh220 (Sep 18, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I am confused with what you are asking. It get saved whererever you want it. Each shot will have 2 files. If you set your browser set to sort by name, it should be side by side. If you sort it by type, the JPEG should be either on the top or the bottom.



I found them in Bridge (literally a few minutes after posting this... go figure.)

Lightroom, however, does not show them. It never has, which is why until now I had completely forgot I shoot in both. I was actually relieved to see I shot my entire Hawaii vacation in both, now I have all the JPEGs. Any idea what Lightroom does with them?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 18, 2010)

I never shot them in RAW+Jpeg.  Maybe they are stacked.  Try right clicking it and and select Stacking, Expand All Stacks


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2010)

Lightroom imports them and then ignores them. It'll mark the files as RAW+JPEG but only every work on the RAW unless you change some settings:

Edit -> Preferences -> General
Tick "Treat JPEG files next to RAW as separate files."

This will cause all JPEGs to show up next to RAWs on the next import. It comes from the "why bother" school of thought. You have a RAW file why on earth would you want to do any work on the JPEG. It's not a feature commonly used or needed in a RAW converter given the logical idea that when you open such a file the RAW converter can either throw away half of it's functionality on an 8bit JPEG, or provide full functionality from the same RAW file. 

I would suggest stop the JPEG+RAW business and instead setup presets in Lightroom so in one quick click you can generate a JPEG from the RAW instead. This is exactly the kind of process Lightroom is geared to.


----------



## Josh220 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks,

Any recommendations on presets?


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2010)

Whatever looks good should become your preset. If you're working with RAW files and you find yourself making the same adjustment for every file such as bumping up vibrance and contrast a bit, or adding a bit of sharpness, or even completely changing the camera colour profile, you can save that as a develop preset and in the menus even set it so it becomes the default preset for all your imports. 

If you like the look of the JPEG, then just play with the lightroom settings while you have the JPEG open in beside you and try to emulate it.


----------

